
Firefox extensions cannot securely clear browsing data - dessant
https://armin.dev/blog/2019/03/firefox-extensions-browsing-data-security/
======
LinuxBender
My startup and shutdown of FF calls Bleachbit [1], which addresses at least
some of the concerns.

[1] - [https://www.bleachbit.org/](https://www.bleachbit.org/)

